# Chauffeur services



## BadgerUSA (Jan 26, 2014)

We will be visiting Abu Dhabi in April to see if we are going to make the leap and become expats. We would like to hire a car service to drive us from Abu Dhabi to Dubai for the day and be available to drive us from place to place as needed so we can explore freely. Although we could rent a car and drive ourselves, it would be our preference to have a driver.

Any recommendations on companies that could provide this service for us? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

